# Edgewater



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Taking my boy out of Edgewater this evening. How has the casting bite been. Not set up for trolling


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Taking my boy out of Edgewater this evening. How has the casting bite been. Not set up for trolling


Saturday before fathers day people were i. 38fow. We only got 2 sheep but heard of ppl catching lots. I know that was 2 weeks ago. Can't catch em on the couch. Good luck!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh. I should've say call Shines bait for a report.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I stopped in to shines today, said the bite was really good this morning in 50’ near the crib but I’m guessing he was talking trolling but can’t imagine why casting wouldn’t be good as well


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll post back with a report. Should be on water by 530?


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Plenty of fish from 43’ - 50’ in Cleveland area and most suspending around 35’ down. Fishing has been really good. If you cast in deeper water just do an 8 count or so before retrieving. 
I’m sure you’ll do well. 
Have fun
BB


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

The fishing has really slowed in the skinny at Edgewater but like someone mentioned out by the crib it has been pretty decent for me lately but of course trolling but I have a buddy that has been out recently casting Erie dairies out around the crib and has been doing quite well lot of smaller fish that you have to sort through good luck


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Skinny water wasn’t that bad today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

How are the muckleheads out of edgewater? I see them all over the crib cam flying around. Lake is pretty flat so I am guessing the bugs are going to be hatching for another day or so. Just wondering Thanks


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Labman1127 said:


> Skinny water wasn’t that bad today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. How skinny are you fishing if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Nice. How skinny are you fishing if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


25’ and in. 
To answer question about the bugs….Bugs were pretty thick today once the wind died. I am guessing tomorrow will be a big big hatch with this stable weather and surface temp pushing 73 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

2 hours 2 limits plus some shorts 19" biggest. All 48' for so on a 10 to 12 count casting Erie dearies. Alot of short strikes this evening. Would have been done in an hour or less if we would have hooked up with every bite we had. First Erie trip in new boat did great.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bugs were not bad. A few biters here and there and that was it


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> How are the muckleheads out of edgewater? I see them all over the crib cam flying around. Lake is pretty flat so I am guessing the bugs are going to be hatching for another day or so. Just wondering Thanks


i was out of wildwood the bugs were a little bothersome but not too bad. tried skinny water as always 1 short a couple sheeps and some white perch stealing the crawler. went out to 43 to 45 fow trolled with harnesses 2oz 60 back 1.9 to 2.0 mph. got 2 man limit by 10:00. mostly smaller fish with 4 or 5 shorts


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Git 4 man limit 7-930p bandits 120 back 50 fow got 4 on the down rigger 42' spicy chicken spoon


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

Went out of Whiskey Island Wednesday evening just West/SouthWest of the crib. 50'. Trolled our usual three rods with worm harnesses, 6 oz. weights, two at 55-60, one straight off the back at 80-100'. Got three man limit. Had a lot get off, especially due to my nephews' insistence on finishing their beer before grabbing a rod with a fish on it. Then they reel in super-slow because they say that's what they saw on youtube videos. I am forced to fish surrounded by Philistines! They ignore the fact that they give more slack, more time, and more chances for the fish to get off and they don't seem to notice that many are getting off. When I finally made my nephew take over driving the boat, and I was able to actually grab the rods and reel the fish in at a reasonable speed, we stopped losing them. I also switched one of the shallower rods over to one of those "spoon harnesses" with the spoon trailed by two hooks starting several inches behind the spoon, first a single hook and also a treble hook further back. That got hits pretty well and seemed not to lose fish.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention. Got a big cat on the bandit i couldn't believe it my buddy fought it for 10 min i netted it and thought it was going to break my arm thrashing in the net then my buddy couldn't get it out so decided to thumb it..... Bad idea it got him good i got it mid thumb rip haha


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm just a little confused as to why people even use worms if they're not casting? Why spend the money? The time? And the mess? There is absolutely no reason to deal with any of that right now with catch rates of 20+ fish per hour??

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Fact


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

All worms do is make a mess and catch junk. Any big charter captains use worms??? When i started hard eyein 15y ago all we used was harnesses. 12hrs 12 fish and a bunch of junk we finally started running plugs and spoons and it helped tremendously. Don't get me wrong its fun to cast and drift but trolling its just a huge waste of time to use meat imo


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

If you fish any tournaments
Meat will catch bigger fish imo


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Most walleye pros dont touch worms..🤷‍♂️


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

I only run harnasess if nothing else is working.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

BeerBatter said:


> If you fish any tournaments
> Meat will catch bigger fish imo



If you really fish any major tournaments on Lake Erie then you would see the exact opposite. Large sticks baits on almost every rod and shallow sticks behind dispys. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Labman1127 said:


> If you really fish any major tournaments on Lake Erie then you would see the exact opposite. Large sticks baits on almost every rod and shallow sticks behind dispys.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen a wft guy use worms


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got them again last night same program. Alot of guys aren't set up for trolling. Sometimes we will just long line if we can't get them casting. Nothing like that casting bite though


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I just don't find trolling fun. Sure you can get into them and fill a cooler. It's just not that fun. I love to feel a fish hit. I'll fish a bank or causeway before I troll.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm set up to troll with a kicker and ipilot. But if I find a big active pod, I'm definitely not gonna keep on going after I mark a way point. I'll spot lock on them and cast...it's usually just me on the boat so it makes sense that if the fish are feeding, I'm catching....in that one spot and move with the school. But I do troll quite a bit in the colder weather to cover more water looking for the giants.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I've never seen a wft guy use worms


why would they?

You want to see a box of fish off worms? Head to the western basin at the end of July and go to the weigh-in for the charter captain's tournament...............I would be willing to bet some of the wft guys will be sayin WTF !!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

A really good friend of mine
One of the best fishermen I know
Told me
Big girls eat meat in the basement


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> 2 hours 2 limits plus some shorts 19" biggest. All 48' for so on a 10 to 12 count casting Erie dearies. Alot of short strikes this evening. Would have been done in an hour or less if we would have hooked up with every bite we had. First Erie trip in new boat did great.


I’ve never fished Erie Dearies (well tried once early summer unsuccessfully and changed to trolling and punched 4 tickets!) - do you use a jigging type retrieve or constant speed retrieve - or both - or other?? Full worm or half? Would love to feel the hit!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Half worm,we were starting with a 5 count then reeling. Sometimes will pull them with the trolling motor. We always just add a 5 second count until we start getting bit. 1 ouncers


----------



## 87sportcraft (Jun 25, 2011)

Seems that lately for us the eyes have wanted a jerking or erratic retrieve. Sometimes I do a count and retrieve. Sometimes I let it hit bottom and start my retrieve and then there’s days you can just drag it with the drift and jig it a little You have to find out what makes them hit.

I love the feel of them smacking a weight forward or small harness, especially on braided line.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Fishing in the central basin, l catch most of my walleyes on the bottom up to ten feet up. I like to jig it so it will flutter up and down then back to the bottom. Most bites will be just a little extra weight. Seams to be bigger fish than trolling. I always troll in water over 55 ft.


----------



## dbuck12 (9 mo ago)

Do any of you guys eat the sheep or white perch?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

dbuck12 said:


> Do any of you guys eat the sheep or white perch?


you can filet sheep and cut like shrimp strips and cook like shrimp and shrimp coctail.
white perch,you can fry,put on grill or smoke.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

dbuck12 said:


> Do any of you guys eat the sheep or white perch?


The sheep get released and the whites get gills plucked and fed to the birds


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> 2 hours 2 limits plus some shorts 19" biggest. All 48' for so on a 10 to 12 count casting Erie dearies. Alot of short strikes this evening. Would have been done in an hour or less if we would have hooked up with every bite we had. First Erie trip in new boat did great.


What size Erie Dearies do you guys use? Never tried them, but probably will on my next trip up in September. Probably a lot of difference between "an eight count" on a 1/4 oz vs 5/8 oz


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> What size Erie Dearies do you guys use? Never tried them, but probably will on my next trip up in September. Probably a lot of difference between "an eight count" on a 1/4 oz vs 5/8 oz


1 ounce


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like 3/4 oz and gold has been HOT most fish ive caught have been in 15 20 count I have a load of old E Ds mostly 5/8 from fishing the islands in the old days I have a few with price tags .79 -1.29 I bought a couple yesterday 5.99


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

floater99 said:


> I like 3/4 oz and gold has been HOT most fish ive caught have been in 15 20 count I have a load of old E Ds mostly 5/8 from fishing the islands in the old days I have a few with price tags .79 -1.29 I bought a couple yesterday 5.99


Going Deeeeep with the meat hanger Are you drifting, trolling, or jigging?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Drifting casting


----------

